# Looking for Job



## alwayssathya (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello All,

I am a DB2 DBA (LUW) with 5+years of experice, Looking for a job change.
Ready to relocate to Australia.. Currently working in Singapore with IBM.

Let me know if any openings available.

Thanks


----------

